# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Встречусь с человеком на грани суицида в Киеве

## name pame

Чтобы посмотреть на тебя и понять, что я не единственный человек с суицидальными мыслями на свете.
А вообще часто читаю на Победишь.ру про плачевные жизненные ситуации, идентичные моей. Человек в зрелом возрасте так и не смог социализироваться, есть финансовые проблемы, проблемы со здоровьем, отношений никогда не было - по всем фронтам проблемы и жизнь безрадостна и бесперспективна. Но там, к сожалению, нельзя оставлять свои данные и знакомиться с заинтересовавшими тебя личностями. А я очень хотела бы иметь отношения с себеподобным человеком. Это идея помогает мне продолжать барахтаться. Поэтому, если вы тоже подходите под мое описание и не против отношений, напишите об этом отдельно - я хоть постараюсь покрасивее прийти на встречу и зубы почистить. Но и просто поговорить с кем угодно я не  против.

----------


## name pame

Моя почта: inna4567собакаukr.net
Если хотите узнать обо мне больше, я собираюсь вести на этом сайте дневник: http://www.suicide-forum.com/blog.php?12243-name-pame

----------


## name pame

За все время мне написал только 1 парень и мы с ним встретились. Сказал, что боялся, что мне больше 40, а то и всех 70, раз написала, что возраст зрелый. Мне меньше лет. Зрелый значит не подростковый. 
Мы с ним планировали еще встретиться для совместного досуга, но из последующего смс я поняла, что его интересуют другие вещи. Жизнь ко мне жестока :Frown:  Напишите мне хоть из жалости.

----------


## Desenchante

Привет, проверь почту.
Или напиши как еще с тобой связаться. Можем поговорить, познакомиться.

----------


## name pame

0979561740. Пиши в Вайбер.

----------


## name pame

У меня просто на почте много спама. И каждая первая кредитная организация или спортивный зал начинают сообщение со слов "Поздравляем вас с Новым годом и Рождеством... И дарим скидку 2%".

----------


## Wasted

Я бы встретился, но я не в Киеве.

----------


## винокур

я тоже в Киеве, 
и у меня есть все - это то, как видят мою жизнь со стороны
я тоже замечаю свои успехи, но они для меня не значимы
ту пустоту, которая живет во мне вот уже 4 года не может заполнить успех на работе и мнимые встречи с тиндера
каждый раз, когда я еду в метро и жду поезд, я жду его с надеждой ступить вниз, я этого не делаю потому-что это последняя стезя в жизни в которой я осталась слаба, я боюсь
мне сложно осознать ту боль, которую я могу принести моим родителям
но я не могу больше жить в этом душевном одиночестве

----------


## name pame

Вы противоречите себе. Если есть родители и есть забота об их чувствах и страх за них, это уже не одиночество. Вы привязаны к другим людям душевно. И к людям с тиндера физически. Жизнь бьет ключом. Возможно ваше расстройство имеет органическую, а не психологическую причину. Сходите к психотерапевту.

----------


## name pame

Жаль.

----------


## name pame

Почему-то не могу отправлять личные сообщения на форуме. Пишите на почту или в Вайбер. В эту среду, четверг или воскресенье могу встретиться

----------


## Fyn

Привет! Я не в Киеве,но с Украины. Возможно если судьбе будет угодно,окажусь в Киеве.Я тоже в наверное зрелом возрасте,мне 37. Ситуация похоже один в один с вашей.
Может мы как те два невезучие в фильме с Пьером Ришаром,помните этот фильм?

----------


## Fyn

О, нашел ваш телефон , в Вайбере,говорить не могу ,у меня фобия такая что ли,но написать конечно могу. У меня зелёная аватарка

----------

